# some new baits



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

the first bait was inspired by tigger when i read his post on the bluegill glider i tryed adding pieces of wood in the front of the bait to make it look 3d thanks tigger for posting some of your little secrets.the next to are for a guy in ny kinda same paint sceme just different baits.third is just out there .


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Your baits are getting better all the time. I really like the color scheme on that 3rd one. 
I'm building a bunch now, trying for some suspending minnow baits. The weighting is tricky but I think I've got it.
This lure making sure is a great way to kill the time in the winter.
Keep up the good work.

Brian


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Great looking baits...Unbeliveable the talented guys out there..Going through the different posts, there are a lot and I mean a lot of great hand made lures that are out there...if they catch fish is another story...but they sure catch the Fisherman's eye...GREAT JOB...C.L....


----------

